# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Ταξίδι απο Τήνο προς Μύκονο και πίσω

## diagoras

Μεγαλο Σαββατο και μετα την λειτουργεια ερχεται η εξπρες αποφαση του ταξιδιου απο την Τηνο προς την Μυκονο.Πλοιο αναχωρησης μας το speedrunner 3 το οποιο μετα απο απιθανη αριστερη στροφη δενει στο λιμανι 
TINOS 3 045.JPG 
TINOS 3 047.JPG 
Το πλοιο με λιγα ατομα αναχωρει και αφηνει πισω του την Τηνο 
TINOS 3 053.JPG 
TINOS 3 055.JPG 
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ...

----------


## diagoras

Εκεινη την ωρα καταπλεει στο λιμανι η Ποπαρα με την χαρακτηριστηκη της κορνα 
TINOS 3 054.JPG 
Σε λιγο περναμε απ τις ακτες της Τηνου 
TINOS 3 057.JPG 
Το καραβι καταπινει γρηγορα αποστασεις  
TINOS 3 066.JPG 
Με αποτελεσμα να φτασουμε γρηγορα στην Μυκονο 
TINOS 3 074.JPG 
Συνεχιζεται....

----------


## Super Jet

Yπέροχες μεχρι τώρα!

----------


## Rocinante

Ωραιος ο diagoras για να δουμε, για να δουμε....

----------


## diagoras

Λογω αυξημενων σχολικων υποχρεωσεων καθυστερησα λιγο στην συνεχεια αλλα συνεχιζουμε τωρα. 
Το βαπορι φτανει στην Μυκονο και με δεξια στροφη δενει στο καινουργιο λιμανι 
TINOS 3 089.JPG 
Εκεινη την ωρα επικρατει η χαρα του ταχυπλοου στο λιμανι 
TINOS 3 090.JPG 
Παιρνουμε ταξι και κατευθυνομαστε στην χωρα της Μυκονου και πιστευω πως το πρωτο πραγμα που απαιτει φωτογραφια ειναι το μεσα λιμανι  
MYKONOS 001.JPG 
Εκεινη την ωρα καταπλεει η Ποπη η οποια και παλι με την κορνα της ξεσηκωνει την χωρα του νησιου 
MYKONOS 020.JPG 
Ποδαρατο στην συνεχεια με κατευθυνση την πανεμορφη και παγκοσμιου φημης Βενετια της Μυκονου 
MYKONOS 060.JPG 
Συνεχιζεται...

----------


## diagoras

Απο εκεινο το μαγευτικο σημειο δεν σταματαω να τραβαω φωτογραφιες ουτε στιγμη 
MYKONOS 062.JPG 
MYKONOS 064.JPG 
Λιγη ωρα αργοτερα καταπλεει το superferry ii 
MYKONOS 072.JPG 
Και το πλοιο της επιστροφης μου 
MYKONOS 087.JPG 
Και τα απονερα του με εκαναν λιγο λουτσα:mrgreen: 
MYKONOS 093.JPG 
Συνεχιζεται...

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ ωραίες εικόνες Γιάννη!!! Με κάνεις να αναπολώ το περυσινό καλοκαίρι στην Τήνο που έκανα από τις ωραιότερες διακοπές μου!!! Να'σαι καλά!!!

----------


## diagoras

Η ωρα περνα ευχαριστα και πλησιαζει η στιγμη της επιστροφης.Παιρνω τον δρομο προς το λιμανι και φτανω κατω απ το καραβι της επιστροφης το οποιο με το Superferry αραγμενο διπλα του δημιουργουν μια ειδηλιακη σκια.Λιγο πριν τις αναχωρησεις των bluestarικων εχει στηθει ενα πηγαδακι αξιωματικων απ τα δυο βαπορια  
MYKONOS 104.JPG 
Λιγα λεπτα πιο πριν αναχωρει το highspeed 1 
MYKONOS 117.JPG
Kαι το Superferry 
MYKONOS 113.JPG 
Λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση πηγαινω στην γεφυρα.14.14 βιραρουμε αγκυρες και ξεκιναμε το ταξιδι της επιστροφης 
MYKONOS 124.JPG 
Το πλοιο ανοιγει πολυ γρηγορα στροφες και φτανει ευκολα τους 22.8 κομβους και σκιζει τα ηρεμα νερα του Αιγαιου 
MYKONOS 132.JPG
Συνεχιζεται...

----------


## diagoras

Το ταξιδι συνεχιζεται ηρεμα 
MYKONOS 134.JPG
Λιγη ωρα αργοτερα πλησιαζει η αφιξη μας στην Τηνο.Το καραβι με πολυ δρομο περναει την μπουκα 
MYKONOS 138.JPG 
Ο cpt Σπυρος με φοβερη μαεστρια και ψυχραιμια ξεκιναει την αριστερη στροφη του 
MYKONOS 139.JPG 
Μανουβρα πραγματικο αριστουργημα  
MYKONOS 140.JPG 
Ρεμετζο σε δυο λεπτα χωρις αναποδα και νετα 
Το πανεμορφο συντομο αυτο ταξιδι τελειωνει.Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον εξαιρετικο cpt Σπυρο Πεφανη για την φιλοξενια.Ολοψυχα καλες θαλασσες καπτα Σπυρο.Σας αφηνω με μια φωτογραφια του BLUE STAR ITHAKI απ την αναχωρηση του εκεινο το μεσημερι 
MYKONOS 143.JPG
ΤΕΛΟΣ :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

diagoras ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το ομορφο αυτο ταξιδι. :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Μπράβο Γιάννη..!!
Και εις ανώτερα... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Συγχαρητήρια Γιάννη, φαντάζομαι ότι τα καλύτερα έρχονται σε ένα μήνα και κάτι έτσι?  :Wink:

----------

